# Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)



## itchibahn (Mar 18, 2010)

I read lot about "Segmentation fault: 11", but there's no real solutions for me.  Following one of the suggestion, "re-arrange /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini", I've commented out two modules "recode.so" and "ffmpeg.so" and the error goes away.  But no matter how they are arranged, made no difference.

I've updated all the ports to latest versions, but that made no difference.  Anyone found the real solution to this?


----------

